# رش الخرشانه بالماء بعد الصب



## harycary (10 مايو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بعد السلام
ماذا يحدث لو لم ترش السقف الخرساني بعد الصب بالماء نهائياً؟؟
و هل توجد طرق بديله لمعالجة هذا السقف علماً ان مضي علي صبه اكثر من شهر تقريبا؟؟
جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## shabib (10 مايو 2011)

مسألة رش السقف الخرساني مسألة هامة جدا وذلك لتقويته وحتى تتشرب الخرسانة وتزداد تماسكا والسقوف تحتاج عادة لرشها بالماء مدة اسبوع وقد تحتاج اسبوعين احيانا حسب المشروع ...


----------



## zeeko (10 مايو 2011)

عن صنع الخرسانه يتم ضبط كميات المواد فيها حتى يتم التفاعل الكيميائي بالشكل المطلوب . و حتى الماء المخلوط تم حسابه بعنايه. بعد الصب يجب المحافظه على محيط الصبه من ان تتعرض للحرارة حتى لا تتبخر كمية الماء المطلوبه التي نحتاجها لاتمام التفاعل الكميائي المطلوب. لذالك يتم رش الصبه بماء خارجي ( هذا الماء لا يدخل في الخلطه و لكن يبقى على السطح و يحمي الماء الموجود في الخلطه من التبخر ) .

و ان شاء الله الاخوان يفيدونا و يصححوا لنا


----------



## harycary (10 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
لكن السؤال هنا هناك سقف تم صبه اصلا منذ فترة اكثر من شهر و لم يتم رشه بالماء نهائيا فماذا سوف يحدث لهذا السقف و هل هناك طرق لعلاجه؟


----------



## shabib (11 مايو 2011)

السؤال لماذا لم يتم رشه بالماء ؟؟؟


----------



## مهندسه اثار (11 مايو 2011)

بما ان السقف لم يتم رشه ابدا بعد الصب ايا كان السبب كان المفروض تتبع اسلوب اخر بان تغطي السقف بالنايلون اواستعمال اي مادة تغطي بها الصب على اقل تقدير 3 ايام الاولى بعد الصب للمحافظة على ماء الخلطة من التبخر .في حالتك هذة اعتقد ان الصبة ستكون ضعيفة لان دقائق السمنت لم تتفاعل باكملها لعدم اخذ كفايتها من الماء الازم لاتمام التفاعل لتبخرة بالاضافة انه ستظهر تشققات واضحة على سطح الصبة واي سقي ماء حاليا ممكن يفيد ولو بنسبة قليلة اضافة الى انه يمكنك خلط سمنت وماء بشكل سائل وترشه على سطح السقف واستعمال مواد رابطة تحقن في الشققوق اذا كانت كبيرة .ارجو ان اكون قد افدتك


----------



## حبيب أمبيو صالح كو (11 مايو 2011)

يجب عمل اختبار الضغط للخرسانة عن طريق اخذ عينة من السقفcore testحتي تعرف المقاومة الحالية للخرسانة ومن ثم تحديد هل هذا السقف جيد ام لا وتقبل تحياتي والله المستعان


----------



## مهندس : محمود نصر (11 مايو 2011)

أشد الأشياء تأييداً للعقل مشاورة العلماء والأناة في الأمور والاعتبار بالتجارب وأشدها إضراراً بالعقل الاستبداد والتهاون والعجلة
​


----------



## mansr (12 مايو 2011)

متي يبدأ رش الخرسانه بالماء فور انتها الصب او بعد ساعه من الصب....؟؟؟
هل توجد علاقه بين كمية المياه الرش وكمية الخرسانه المصبوبه....؟؟؟؟


----------



## remoonhussien (13 مايو 2011)

mansr قال:


> متي يبدأ رش الخرسانه بالماء فور انتها الصب او بعد ساعه من الصب....؟؟؟
> هل توجد علاقه بين كمية المياه الرش وكمية الخرسانه المصبوبه....؟؟؟؟


يبدأ حماية الخرسانة ابتداء من وقت تصلد السطح بدرجة كافية ( بعد حوالي 12 ساعة وذلك حسب نوع الاسمنت المستخدم ودرجة الحراة) وتتم الحماية لمدة 7 أيام في حال استعمال الاسمنت العادي ولمدة 3 أيام في حال استعمال الاسمنت سريع التصلب.... وأرجو التأكيد ان الماء المستخدم في الحماية لا يدخل في التفاعل الكيميائي وإنما فقط في تأمين الرطوبة الكافية لمنع تبخر الماء المحسوب والذي دخل في الخلطة البيتونية ...

بالنسبة للسقف الذي مضي على صبه شهر ولم تتم سقايته من المؤكد أن التفاعل لم يكتمل والدليل على ذلك ظهور شقوق على السطح.. 
يجب التأكد أولا من ان مقاومة السطح وصلت إلى المقاومة المطلوبة.. وفي هذه الحالة يتم معالجة الشقوق كما نوهت الزميلة اثار....وفي حال كان السقف أخير يجب مراعاة العزل بشكل جيد جدا ...


----------



## sameh_majeed (13 مايو 2011)

عزيزي harycary, ان عمليه مزج الكونكريت هي عمليه كيميائيه صرفه. و يقوم الماء بدور المحفز للتفاعل الكيميائي, علما ان هذه العمليه تبقه فعاله لمده 28 يوما. فأذا انقطع الماء من البدايه !!! يعني التفاعل الكيميائي توقف , و هذا يعني ان الكونكريت لن يصل الى الحدود المطلوبه و لن يتحمل الجهد المطلوب.و هو في هذاه الحاله يعتبر كونكريت فاشل. و يجب اجراء الفحص الاتلافي للكونكريت باستخدام (Core test) او ممكن استخدام فحص Altrasonic و هنا فقط يمكن تحديد صلاحيه الكونكريت..


----------



## eng_ahmed2003 (13 مايو 2011)

عملية معالجة الخرسانة ورش الماء مهم جدا حتى نصل للمقاومة المطلوبة حيث ان تعرض الخرسانة للاجواء يؤدى الى تبخر جزء كبير منالماء اللزم لاكمال تفاعل الاسمنت واماهة الاسمنت لذلك فتتم المعالجة لمدة اسبوع مرتين يوميا صباحا قل الشمس وبعد الغروب وممكن استعمال لفائف الخيش للمافظة على رطوبة الخرسانة


----------



## mansr (13 مايو 2011)

المهندس remoonHusseain
مشكوووور جداً عالرد.....
ولكن يا سيدي الكريم هل توجد فقره في الكود تؤيد تعقيبك...؟؟
كذلك لم تعقب علي العلاقه بين كمية المياه و كمية الخرسانه..؟؟؟
ارجو التعقيب ولك منا جزيل الشكر وعظيم الامتنان


----------



## shuaa said (13 مايو 2011)

ا*لاخ السائل
تحيه طيبه
وددت ان تعلم ان الماء مهم جدا لحصول عملية الهايدريشن ومن ثم تكون العجينه السمنتيه والتي بالتالي تكون عند تصلبها الخرسانه بكل مواصفاتها الفنيه واهمها قوة الربط التي تعطيها للركام الموجود في الخلطه وبالتالي تكون قوة الكونكريت ومقاومته للضغط والقوى الاخرى
اذن هنا عرفنا بان عملية الهايدريشن مهمه لقوة الكونكريت ولكن الشئ المهم الذي يجب على الجميع معرفته بأن عملية الهايدريشن لا تتوقف بعد دقائق اوساعات او ايام بعد بدء الصب بل تبقى هذه العمليه سنوات وقد تتعجب اذا قلت قد تستمر طول عمر الكونكريت مادام هناك ماده غير متفاعله حتى لو بعد 100 سنه وقد وجد العلماء ان قوة الكونكريت تصل الى 120% من قوتها التصميميه بعد 100 عام من التنفيذ اذا كان هناك هايدريشن نتيجه لتوفر الماء
اذن الخلاصه هنا هي كلما تعالج الجزء المصبوب بالماء حتى لو بعد حين يعتبر قوة لذلك الكونكريت ولكنه يتأخر في الوقت

مع تحياتي
الاستشاري*


----------



## remoonhussien (14 مايو 2011)

المهندس mansr

بالنسبة لردي ...استنادا إلى الفقرة 13-5-10 (وقاية الخرسانة ومعالجتها)من الكود العربي السوري
.... أرجو التوضيح بالنسبة لسؤالك حول العلاقة بين كمية الماء وكمية الاسمنت : هل تقصد الماء المضاف إلى الخلطة أم الماء المستخدم في الحماية ...


----------



## mansr (14 مايو 2011)

شكراً سيدي الكريم عالرد....
اقصد الماء المستخدم في الحمايه
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## remoonhussien (14 مايو 2011)

أخي الكريم mansr
لاعلاقة لكمية الماء بكمية الاسمنت.ز المهم أن نحيط العنصر المصبوب بالماء..


----------



## السمارت (26 مايو 2011)

بالنسبة للسقف التي لم تعالج بالماء من الافضل او لزوم اخذ الفحص المقوامة لتحديد مدى صلاحية الصب ومن ثم الاخذ المعالجات الكيمياوية.


----------



## ماجد الحربى (26 مايو 2011)

تفاعل الاسمنت مع الماء هو تفاعل حراري ينتج عنة سرعة في بخر الماء وتكون هذة السرعة بحسب الظروف المحيطة ورش الماء بعد الصب هو لتعويض الفقد في الماء الازم للتفاعل حتي تعطي الخلطة القوة المطلوبة منها .


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (9 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم هل يستمر الرش في الشتاء لمدة 7 ايام ايضا ام يكتفي بيومين اوثلاثة ايام وهل مدة رش الاعمدة نفسها للسقف ام اكثر


----------



## هانى حميده (9 مارس 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بالنسبة يا هندسة لسؤالك عن عدم التمكن من معالجة السقف بالمياه أكيد هو ضرورى لاتمام تفاعل الاسمنت ولتصل الخلطة للمقاومة المطلوبة وبالتالي عدم الرش سوف يؤدى الى ان تكون الخرسانة ضعيفة نسبيا عن مثيلتها فى الظروف العادية لكن اعتقد ان التأثير مش هيظهر فى اكتر من تشققات وشروخ ويمكن معالجاتها بالترويب او النظافة وملء الشروخ لكن اكثر من ذلك ان شاء الله لن يكون هناك تأثير


----------



## usama_usama2003 (9 مارس 2012)

الحل يكون عن طريق رش الخرسانه لمده اطول
وللتأكد من ذلك راجع


----------

